# Anyone have problems with Power Pro Braid



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Yesterday I went fishing and the first hit I had I set the hook and poof the line broke without ever fighting the fish. Retied and blew it off as a bad knot. Caught a small limb I was reeling up and poof it breaks. I then took it in my hands and could break it by just popping it with my hands. This is 10 lb test power pro which should cut my hands if I pop it hard. It's junk. I was just wondering if this is a fluke or a on going thing. I hate to buy more if it's happening with others. So let us all know if this is something to be aware of. I had bought this last summer and spooled the reel with some and had enough left for another loading. I lost a nice fish wednesday and blamed it on old line and a worn tip. I even changed the tip. This line was stored in my house in the dark. I have kept line for years and it stays good so i doubt it had anything to do with it being old


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Might have gotten a bad spool, I have never had a problem with it. I use 10# on all my spinning rods and have not had breakage issues.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

It is only 10# and it has zero stretch, it should and will break very easy with a sudden jerk. Anything less than 20# braid will snap instantly if I set the hook on a bass with any slow moving lure, like a Senko, and I personally use nothing less than 30# those type rigs and 50# or more on most everything else. Braid is strong but 10# braid is only designed to withstand 10# and a quick hook set can easily quadruple that pressure. Most of my regular bass rods that I spool with braid have 8’ or so 20# flouro leaders to provide not only line dusguise but a little bit of stretch on the hook set. I have been using Power Pro for a very long time and am completely satisfied with it but I also am very familiar with the limitations of a totally non stretch braided line. I can easily accidentally snap 50# on a hookset with a heavy fast rod.


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

I use 10 lb power pro and have never had that problem. Heck of a thing to even get to break on a snagged bottom. You may have a bad batch. Now if I don't tie the knot right it will break in a heat beat with some ordinary knots. So check your knot. But a good knot that holds for braid.......have used same rig all summer...


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

PapawSmith said:


> It is only 10# and it has zero stretch, it should and will break very easy with a sudden jerk. Anything less than 20# braid will snap instantly if I set the hook on a bass with any slow moving lure, like a Senko, and I personally use nothing less than 30# those type rigs and 50# or more on most everything else. Braid is strong but 10# braid is only designed to withstand 10# and a quick hook set can easily quadruple that pressure. Most of my regular bass rods that I spool with braid have 8’ or so 20# flouro leaders to provide not only line dusguise but a little bit of stretch on the hook set. I have been using Power Pro for a very long time and am completely satisfied with it but I also am very familiar with the limitations of a totally non stretch braided line. I can easily accidentally snap 50# on a hookset with a heavy fast rod.


I completely disagree! I use 4# power pro for crappie and can barely get it to break when snagged. I have never had any fish break 10# or better power pro and I only own 1 rod that’s spooled with something other than power pro.
As to the OP’s original question I’m leaning to a bad spool. I rarely respool my braid. Some rods have had the same line on for 3-4 years. Usually if a spool starts getting low I just add more braid with a double uni knot as long as the knot isn’t going to come off the spool on a cast.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Bad tip guide? Could be fraying the line in multiple places.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

OP said he replaced the tip


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

I had a bad guide 1 away from the tip, ceramic was cracked, after losing 2 different dipsies and spoons I finally figured it out. Check all of your guides to be safe.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

My bad, speed reading. I've had spools of Cortland braid do the same thing. It stopped when I switched brands. Is this original power pro? I was never a fan of it, so I haven't tried any of the newer stuff.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Sounds like you got a bad spool of line if you can snap it between your hands like that
Ive used power pro of all sizes and never had an issue with it


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I completely disagree! I use 4# power pro for crappie and can barely get it to break when snagged. I have never had any fish break 10# or better power pro and I only own 1 rod that’s spooled with something other than power pro.
> As to the OP’s original question I’m leaning to a bad spool. I rarely respool my braid. Some rods have had the same line on for 3-4 years. Usually if a spool starts getting low I just add more braid with a double uni knot as long as the knot isn’t going to come off the spool on a cast.


Well, you’re crappie fishing and using a ‘buggy whip‘ compared to a bass rod and I’m not surprised you don’t break braided line with that. The OP may well have been using the same type stick, or any pan fish type rig, and that would make all the difference in the world and if he is using a light, very soft tipped, rod like your crappie stick then there is a line problem. My point was that I can snap anyone manufacturers 10# braid, almost without effort, with a bass rod with a hook set. If he is using a rod with any kind of backbone, and snapping 10# braid on a hook set, there should be no surprise.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Ok here's the complete analysis:

Medium light rod 5'6"
fast tip
tip replaced and all guides checked
Tried all the knots I know
originally tied with a palomar knot
I have used power pro for years and I rarely can break 10# without wrapping it around something to protect my hands.

Since no one has experienced this I am going with a bad spool.
Seriously my wife has some thread that breaks harder than this stuff.
I wondered if there is more of it out there.
I wish I'd have saved the box and spool, I'd send back

I ordered a spool of fireline crystal. That is my cold weather line and this is my spring Saugeye jigging rod and used it before I had power pro on this reel.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

I use suffix 832 4#/10# on a medium/fast St Croix in the Ohio and Sandusky rivers with no problems with breakage whatsoever. I think u got a bad batch of line


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

Southernsaug, I'd find phone # for manufacturer and talk to sales or customer service. Be nice, explain situation, I think they will take care of you. What are we talking, a $20 spool.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd guess it's just a fluke... I use 10# power pro on all my spinning reels and a bait caster I occasionally use. The spinning rods are mostly 6'6"-7' med light. The bait caster is 6" med. I use it very rarely so it has some old line. But the power pro on my spinning rods get changed out often. I haven't had a problem. 
And I also agree with morrow I have never had issues with 10# power pro breaking. Not even on my "bass rod" that has handle a few mean 24-25" eyes a mid 30's muskie,and numerous largemouth and small mouth bass up to 20".


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

if I read you original post correctly bought last year stored in the dark IMO Bad spool sunlight or fluorescent will cause damage to line as you already know, some of the Bait stores will replace the line in their stores after a season due to that fact I had the same problem with lines (different brands) over the years it happens and as mentioned I would call the manufacturer explain the problem see where it goes


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Southernsaug said:


> Ok here's the complete analysis:
> 
> Medium light rod 5'6"
> fast tip
> ...


You hit it right on the head…been using it since you had to order it from Colorado with no unusual breaks whatsoever and that’s a long time…don’t give up on the product I think it’s still the best braid out there with all of the others copycating it…


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Is it still on another reel, or was same reel filled twice from this spool?

Were guides checked with a Qtip? It will show nicks and cracks that are barely visible. 

10 lb power pro should hurt you before it breaks by hand, as already stated. Most of mine is many years old and just fine. Something is up.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I filled the same reel twice from the same spool. and yes I checked all the guides well. Fireline crystal just came and it's going on this reel this afternoon.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck . I use the slick fire line and the Berkeley carrier 8 on my walleye rods in 8-10# test . Mainly I'm casting 1 oz shiver minnows of 7/8 oz ripping raps abd rip jigging em ba k. Never any issues


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Spooled the crystal on and went to the creek. No break offs that weren't on solid snags. Pulled one limb out and actually recovered my jigs from before. Caught one 17" Saugeye and lost one


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

I always use a good length of mono leader tied to the braid, never had an issue.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Southernsaug said:


> Yesterday I went fishing and the first hit I had I set the hook and poof the line broke without ever fighting the fish. Retied and blew it off as a bad knot. Caught a small limb I was reeling up and poof it breaks. I then took it in my hands and could break it by just popping it with my hands. This is 10 lb test power pro which should cut my hands if I pop it hard. It's junk. I was just wondering if this is a fluke or a on going thing. I hate to buy more if it's happening with others. So let us all know if this is something to be aware of. I had bought this last summer and spooled the reel with some and had enough left for another loading. I lost a nice fish wednesday and blamed it on old line and a worn tip. I even changed the tip. This line was stored in my house in the dark. I have kept line for years and it stays good so i doubt it had anything to do with it being old


Where did you purchase your line from? Never know might of got a kock off spool. I have used powerpro for years with zero issues. Past 2 years I have been running sunline xplasma asegai with great results.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I think I read somewhere that all the braided fishing line in the world no matter the brand is made in like 3 factories. So, is one really better than the other, or is the cheapest one the same as the most expensive one?? I dunno.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Not sure if they are all made by only a few factories but I do know that you definitely want the ones that have a round diameter or it will twist terribly on a spinning reel…that’s why I stick with Power Pro…IMO


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm on another fishing site an this came up about power pro. I would say they screwed up a batch or changed something. I don't use it myself


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I contacted Shimano (the source) and they replied that they weren't having any problems, but send it back and they would warranty it. I already tossed the line and never kept the receipt, so I am out.. Already changed two poles over to Fireline.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I started out with power pro many years ago. Have tried probably a dozen others since and always went back to power pro. I’m going to try seaguar smack down this year on a saugeye rod to see if I like it. Will be amazed if I believe it’s better than power pro. I am completely happy with what I currently use but hey, I am a fisherman so always lookin for something better!


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Agreed power pro is always held to the standard. Here is a chart where guys have tested a lot of braids.








Latest Braid Test.xlsx


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## DevFishingZin (Jan 8, 2017)

Never had an issue with Original Power Pro. Used it from 10lb to 50lb test on spinning and baitcast reels. Sounds like a bad batch, don't let that keep you from trying it again. The only thing I've run into is fishing it in areas where I think it's all vegetation but there's some sharp rip rap or rocks I didn't see that shred it up when I'm fishing bottom.


----------



## aj yount (May 18, 2017)

PapawSmith said:


> It is only 10# and it has zero stretch, it should and will break very easy with a sudden jerk. Anything less than 20# braid will snap instantly if I set the hook on a bass with any slow moving lure, like a Senko, and I personally use nothing less than 30# those type rigs and 50# or more on most everything else. Braid is strong but 10# braid is only designed to withstand 10# and a quick hook set can easily quadruple that pressure. Most of my regular bass rods that I spool with braid have 8’ or so 20# flouro leaders to provide not only line dusguise but a little bit of stretch on the hook set. I have been using Power Pro for a very long time and am completely satisfied with it but I also am very familiar with the limitations of a totally non stretch braided line. I can easily accidentally snap 50# on a hookset with a heavy fast rod.


I would have to disagree I use 10lb braid with no leader and have had no issues with breakage from sudden jerks or hooksets. Just my personal experience though


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

aj yount said:


> I would have to disagree I use 10lb braid with no leader and have had no issues with breakage from sudden jerks or hooksets. Just my personal experience though


Perhaps you are using a medium action, or lighter, stick, I don’t know. All I can say is I have bass fished a lot, including several tournaments over the years, and Power Pro is spooled on most of my sticks and I will snap 10# or 15# every time on a hook set. I do not fish any medium action casting rods, all MH or H, and only two spinning rods and on those I fish only worms so, I don’t even really consider them in this discussion. Maybe we just set the hook with a different level of enthusiasm, I don’t know, but it will certainly snap ‘right now’ for me. 🥴


----------



## Rbrey381 (9 mo ago)

Power Pro has always been good for me. The only time I've suffered problems was bad guides as others have mentioned.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

PapawSmith said:


> Perhaps you are using a medium action, or lighter, stick, I don’t know. All I can say is I have bass fished a lot, including several tournaments over the years, and Power Pro is spooled on most of my sticks and I will snap 10# or 15# every time on a hook set. I do not fish any medium action casting rods, all MH or H, and only two spinning rods and on those I fish only worms so, I don’t even really consider them in this discussion. Maybe we just set the hook with a different level of enthusiasm, I don’t know, but it will certainly snap ‘right now’ for me. 🥴


I have never snapped power pro on a hook set even when steelhead fishing and they fight alot harder than bass do..
Ive used from 10 lb all the way to 50 lb and never had an issue
Hell i use 30 pound on my dipsey rods and they take a way harder hit from a salmon then you will ever do by trying to set the hook
Not sure what you are doing but something isnt right there


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

For sure.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

TRIPLE-J said:


> I have never snapped power pro on a hook set even when steelhead fishing and they fight alot harder than bass do..
> Ive used from 10 lb all the way to 50 lb and never had an issue
> Hell i use 30 pound on my dipsey rods and they take a way harder hit from a salmon then you will ever do by trying to set the hook
> Not sure what you are doing but something isnt right there


LOL, I’m setting the hook, and it happens. I use Power Pro on most all my rods, I have no criticism for it and I’m sure any other brand would do the same with those weight lines. Trout and salmon are entirely different type of fishing, you do not set the hook on salmonoids or you will tear their face off. As far as the Dipsey rods go, I use 30# PP braid too but I also have an snubber and 8’ mono leader to absorb the shock or that braid would snap, too. Bass fishing hook sets are entirely different, that’s why so many bass guys that fish braid use way heavier weight line than you would consider necessary for fish this size, there is zero stretch and the lighter weight line snaps pretty easy on a hook set. It happens, trust me.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Im not saying you are wrong but my experience say it could be the knots.
ive also have never snapped Power pro on hook set


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

the weav said:


> Im not saying you are wrong but my experience say it could be the knots.
> ive also have never snapped Power pro on hook set


Knots can for sure be the culprit, no matter what line is used. This discussion was started over 10# braid, if you are using 10# braid, any brand, fishing a Senko and set the hook on a three pound bass with a MH or H, fast action, rod you will snap the braid probably every time. Braid is a great option, and I use a lot of it, but there is nothing magic about it, 10# is 10# and there is no stretch so the only resistance it has to shock is your fishing rod and your arms.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

You are correct about 10 # line. I only use it on light rigs no need to hammer a hook set with it. 
Sounds like OP had some bad line for whatever reason. I know I cant break 10# power pro with my hands.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

PapawSmith said:


> LOL, I’m setting the hook, and it happens. I use Power Pro on most all my rods, I have no criticism for it and I’m sure any other brand would do the same with those weight lines. Trout and salmon are entirely different type of fishing, you do not set the hook on salmonoids or you will tear their face off. As far as the Dipsey rods go, I use 30# PP braid too but I also have an snubber and 8’ mono leader to absorb the shock or that braid would snap, too. Bass fishing hook sets are entirely different, that’s why so many bass guys that fish braid use way heavier weight line than you would consider necessary for fish this size, there is zero stretch and the lighter weight line snaps pretty easy on a hook set. It happens, trust me.


No ive never used a snubber on any of my dipsey rods, not even salmon fishing, and ive stated that numerous times on here
And ive never lost a fish cause i didnt have one
They are just a waste of money In my book
im thinking youve never gone casting for salmon with spoons off the breakwalls or you wouldnt say that about setting the hook lol 
You better set the hook hard there or you wont get it in their boney mouth
But, i guess it could happen with the real light stuff.. but it has never happened to me


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I run Power Pro from 8 Lb to 65 lb and never had a breakage problem on hook set. Punching mats, and lifting them straight out with a broom stick never snapped a line. I run 30 on my trolling rods without snubbers and have yet to have a fail.The line is 10 years old. 8 Lb on all my Crappie stuff, over 8 years old without failure. The only way this stuff cuts is a square cut (scissors) or very sharp nippers. It will frey without fail until noticed and replaced. Something broke down that line to make it fail as it did. JMO.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

PapawSmith said:


> Knots can for sure be the culprit, no matter what line is used. This discussion was started over 10# braid, if you are using 10# braid, any brand, fishing a Senko and set the hook on a three pound bass with a MH or H, fast action, rod you will snap the braid probably every time. Braid is a great option, and I use a lot of it, but there is nothing magic about it, 10# is 10# and there is no stretch so the only resistance it has to shock is your fishing rod and your arms.


There is a a little dial behind the handle on a baitcaster, looks like a star, or knob on the top of your spool on a spinning reel, lefty loosy, righty tighty, you would wanna go lefty on yours and your line breakage will be a lot fewer and further between.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

PapawSmith said:


> Knots can for sure be the culprit, no matter what line is used. This discussion was started over 10# braid, if you are using 10# braid, any brand, fishing a Senko and set the hook on a three pound bass with a MH or H, fast action, rod you will snap the braid probably every time. Braid is a great option, and I use a lot of it, but there is nothing magic about it, 10# is 10# and there is no stretch so the only resistance it has to shock is your fishing rod and your arms.


Honestly it sounds more like a knot issue
Are you double wrapping your knots like they tell you too in the instructions with the power pro???
Cause if you dont the knot will pull right out sometimes...and you wont have the little tell tale curly end on your line when the knot slips like you do with mono


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Haha, please this does not need to be an argument and don’t need any drag adjustment advice, knot tying advice, salmon casting advice, or trolling advice, 62 years and have been there done all that and all more than once. Grew up in Michigan and have a lifetime of salmon fishing with salmon rods and salmon gear off the piers of Northern Lake Michigan and I never, ever, have used 10# braid or a heavy bass flipping stick for a salmon.

Maybe the problem here is that some of you ladies should hike up your ballerina skirts next time you try to set the hook on a fish, and snap yourself some braid, and then you will understand. Haha. And loosen the drag on my baitcaster for hooksets, seriously, have you ever caught a single LM bass in your life on purpose? it is absurd that anyone wants to argue a simple fact that 10# braid is simply very small diameter 10# line that does not stretch, at all, and it is EASY to generate enough force with a hook set to snap it, instantly. That’s why there is 60# braid on my flipping sticks, because every set of the hook with that rod is a freaking RIP, that most of the critics here apparently just can’t fathom, and if that little nudge I just felt happened to be a log, and not a fish, then I snap the crap out of the 60#, too. That might stun you “20# is all you need guys”, but it happens and it happens about every time I’m on the front deck of the bass boat for a day. Truth, sissy’s.

Seriously, what the hell is to argue here, are you people that board, really? My great friend, and tourney partner, only puts braid on his Florida bass sticks, and very heavy braid, for exactly this reason. He‘s a big man and snaps anything that doesn’t stretch, so he has to use mono or he looses half his fish on hooksets. Shocked that so many here are that unfamiliar with this simple reality and choose to criticize, second guess, and flat out disagree with.

Pour yourselves another drink, relax and accept that you are wrong and that this is a foolish argument. I don’t like to be ganged up on, keep this crap up and I’m coming to all your houses and snapping the braid on all the sticks in your garage, and then pinching your Wife on the ass before I leave. Argue with me.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, if your buddy breaks it then, man you are right, sorry.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

PapawSmith said:


> Haha, please this does not need to be an argument and don’t need any drag adjustment advice, knot tying advice, salmon casting advice, or trolling advice, 62 years and have been there done all that and all more than once. Grew up in Michigan and have a lifetime of salmon fishing with salmon rods and salmon gear off the piers of Northern Lake Michigan and I never, ever, have used 10# braid or a heavy bass flipping stick for a salmon.
> 
> Maybe the problem here is that some of you ladies should hike up your ballerina skirts next time you try to set the hook on a fish, and snap yourself some braid, and then you will understand. Haha. And loosen the drag on my baitcaster for hooksets, seriously, have you ever caught a single LM bass in your life on purpose? it is absurd that anyone wants to argue a simple fact that 10# braid is simply very small diameter 10# line that does not stretch, at all, and it is EASY to generate enough force with a hook set to snap it, instantly. That’s why there is 60# braid on my flipping sticks, because every set of the hook with that rod is a freaking RIP, that most of the critics here apparently just can’t fathom, and if that little nudge I just felt happened to be a log, and not a fish, then I snap the crap out of the 60#, too. That might stun you “20# is all you need guys”, but it happens and it happens about every time I’m on the front deck of the bass boat for a day. Truth, sissy’s.
> 
> ...


Theres no right or wrong here as stated before i have never had that happen to me on any hookset...but i did agree it could happen 
And i do bass fish...alot...
And i DO use 10 pound test line when casting for salmon, as a matter of fact thats all i use while casting for them...and ive caught alot of salmon on 10 pound test...but i keep my hooks prickly sharp on all my baits so there is no need to pull my shoulder out of socket to set the hook on any fish at any time..
Sorry if you took it the wrong way didnt mean to ruffle your feathers
Now lets go catch some fish


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

#40 will not break! Sure the occasional lure bonanza but I had to downgrade to #30 because I don't really want to drag in an 8'x10' piece of shag carpet from who knows what year or a sediment filled puffer coat from 30FOW!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Gotta agree with the 15# Power Pro snapping pretty easily on a hook set with heavy power bass gear. I've also done it more than a few times. Braid is seriously strong on a dead pull, but if you shock it like you would with a hard hook set on bass in heavy cover using high powered rods, 15# or under is going to pop just as many times as it's survive. 

While it could be a knot issue, if the knot slips there will be evidence that the knot slipped. There is more a possibility of the line being abraded, causing it to break more easily. Braid isn't as abrasion resistant as a quality fluorocarbon line. Couple that with the small diameter of 15# braid and it doesn't take much to weaken the line. 

Personally I am not a big fan of braid. I only use it when there is no better line choice. Which for me pretty much means just on my frog rods. I also use it on my Carolina rig rod when I want to use a 15 or 20# fluorocarbon leader.

I use 65# Power Pro because of it's larger diameter, and the fact that I know I can blast a fish on the hook set, without worrying about the line breaking.


----------

